# Thanks to the Disneyland 2018 All-American College Band



## bryanb

I decided to take a few half-days off work this summer and head down to Anaheim for a little solo time at Disney. A nice way to reward myself for usually working much too hard.

With most of my visits on weekends, I had forgotten about the Disneyland All-American College Band, and their appearance each year on summer weekdays. But this year was an amazing group of talented musicians from Florida, North Texas, New York, Colorado, other parts in between to California. They knew how to put on a crowd-pleasing performance. From Earth Wind and Fire, to Moana, to Michael Jackson, along with a tribute to best Disney attractions and Pixar-Fest Films... these women and men put on an amazing, goofy show. As well as an early evening concert of more serious tunes. I went back to see them a few times, and they were a highlight of the summer.

Too hard to name them all. It was kind of an unexpected great reason to have an annual pass!


----------



## abraXus

looks great way, enjoying it


----------

